# Super Weistar-DM 35mm f/2.8



## BKSPicture (Feb 28, 2013)

*Aperture: *
f/2.8 to f/16
6 bladed aperure (Auto only)


*Closest Focus: *
0.5m (1.7ft)


*Weight:*
235g


*Mount:*
M42


*Review, more and hires images can be found on my blog:* [url]http://www.blog.bkspicture.com/review_Super_Weistar-DM_35mm_f2.8.html[/URL]


----------



## Buckster (Feb 28, 2013)

I could swear I've seen this before...


----------



## Mully (Feb 28, 2013)

^^^^^^^^ We have seen them before!


----------



## timor (Feb 28, 2013)

^^^^But not shot with this particular lens.


----------



## BKSPicture (Mar 1, 2013)

Yepp I try to take the same shots for all my test pictures so it is easier to compare lenses.


----------

